

Why We Filter Our Photos and How It Impacts Engagement - jcr
http://labs.yahoo.com/publication/why-we-filter-our-photos-and-how-it-impacts-engagement/

======
isomorphic
This is not unlike how TVs are adjusted in retail stores. (Overbright,
oversaturated TVs must sell better.)

Although many images benefit from some amount of histogram equalization.

